# Casual Chat Thread- Chit Chat from around the forum.



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Oct 5, 2007)

The link for the reactions list is broken.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 5, 2007)

Steve,

I added a second link for the reaction list, both work for me.


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2007)

Dont know if its just me, but only 1 of the links above seem to be working.

Everything but the "alternative link" seem to only take me back to the index page.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

I just fixed them.

Try them all again please.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you Steve. All are working now.


----------



## geekzilla (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all! I am sure this link was working about a week ago, but now it links to page 2 of "AR Fume Safety/Prevention/Treatment". The link is below.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=5461#5461

Yes, I am new here. Been here about 3 weeks now trying to absorb as much as possible before I begin and before I ask any questions. This site has been invaluable to me and my thanks goes out to everyone who has contributed.

Thanks!


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

I fixed the link. There is also a document on my website with similar information.

Steve


----------



## surshot (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all great site can't wait to begin but first i am still trying to obsorb all the info on here. Steve when I try to click on any of you're links I keep getting a search page. Thanks to all Ed


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 22, 2009)

Ed,

The rough draft guide to the forum links quit working when we recently migrated to version 3 of phpBB. The search function in version 3 eliminates common words (like melt, nitric, etc. ) from the programmed searches, hence they fail and leave you at the main search panel.

I need to redo the searches to work with the new forum format. Be patient and I'll work the problems out.

Welcome to the forum.

Steve


----------



## eldref (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I'm having problems logging on to your website. Has the password changed? :?: 

Best Regards

Len


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 21, 2009)

Len,

No changes:

User: gold

Password: goldm1ner*

Click login--> Click I agree --> Enjoy the videos and documents

Steve


----------



## eldref (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the password confirmation. The only thing I can think of is that maybe I had a mental block with the ending star. I don’t know! But I am now able to log on.

Thanks for your assistance,

Len


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 26, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Maybe, one was plated by Joe and the other by Frank.



Or it was actually Chang or Wu...


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2009)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, the darker one was plated on a day when the gold plating system was a little out of whack, but the final color, thickness, etc., were still within their parameters. Maybe, they were plated in different facilities. Maybe, one was plated by Joe _*and the other by Frank*_.
> ...




Chuckle!

He didn't say you had anything to do with it. He just said he was going to blame you! <snicker>

:lol: :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 27, 2009)

Man I'm always getting in trouble or blamed for something. :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 27, 2009)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Man I'm always getting in trouble or blamed for something. :roll:


I resemble that remark!

H


----------



## nickvc (Nov 27, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I'm always getting in trouble or blamed for something. :roll:
> ...


I like this, a sense of humour despite the serious nature of the forum.Perhaps Noxx should have a Like option added as on facebook :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 15, 2010)

I would like to send out a big THANK YOU!

Not for the huge amount of information contained within this site. But for how extremely welcomed I feel here. I must say, I have over the years gotten involved in many different forums along the lines of many different topics. And I cannot think of even one in which the participants have acted more mature, responsible, caring, helpful, etc... the adjectives could literally continue for quite some time. 

I am starting this gold refining adventure/endeavor with little to no knowledge about refining metals. And after some searching through Google and a couple other sites I came across this one. And man, am I happy I did. I feel very confident that if there is anything I may need help with in the near future I will find it here. And I would also like to add that should there be anything I may be of assistance with - I will gladly offer it up!

So again.... Thank you! I am looking forward to many positive interactions between myself and the community here. I cant wait to get started.

ssjTiamat


----------



## butcher (Sep 19, 2010)

ssjTiamat

we are pleased to have you here, and I am willing to learn from you also welcome.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 11, 2010)

Greetings from L.V., NV.

Just wanted to express my gratitude towards the folks who made this opportunity to connect and learn possible.

In todays economy, as predicted, pm prices are inflating beyond imagintion and soon the collapse of the dollar is going to see people scrambling for resources... one of which being a second look at all the abandoned mining regions ( which interestingly the Dept. of the Interior and BLM have been using taxpayer funds to survey for themselves these last few years).

I recently performed my own survey and discovered an abandoned mine which has no claims attached that has had part of its wall cave in, exposing several veins of rich ore that I am wasting no time in recovering. That being told the assistance of the folks here will become tantamount in my effort to process these materials.

Please feel free to contact me and too, please expect me to call upon you who are more experienced in this matter. My journey begins here, so now I'm off to read the books !


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 11, 2010)

DarkspARCS said:


> I recently performed my own survey and discovered an abandoned mine which has no claims attached that has had part of its wall cave in, exposing several veins of rich ore that I am wasting no time in recovering.


Looks can be deceiving. 

Consider that the abandoned mine may have been abandoned because it didn't have commercial value. 

Before dedicating a huge amount of time and effort, it might be prudent to have a couple assays performed to insure you're not chasing your tail. 

Harold

Oh, yeah! Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jj_bar (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Steve!!

Thanx for your welcome info is very useful!! 

I believe the -Common Chemicals- link is not working


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 4, 2011)

Fixed it, but there is a more recent one I need to find.

Steve


----------



## jj_bar (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx Steve!!!

I got the chart now!!!


----------



## DarkspARCS (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanx Harold, that's sage and premium advice that I understand.

To start with I am thinking about taking what appears to be concentrated metallic samples from several of the various deposites (skarn containing an azurite/ malachite, mercury/ auriferric mix, and a polymetallic replacement deposite containing kaolinite, plumbojarosite, arsenopyrite, chalclopyrite, pyrite, galena, hematite, and turquoise.), thoroughly grinding a combined mix from them, and getting a broad spectrum analysis done. That will help get the high grade ore to a market to generate needed capital for operative improvements

Later I'll perform an individualized deposite assay on each deposite location to determine which deposite is worth personally working vs. transporting.


----------



## Oz (Feb 3, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> To start with I am thinking about taking what appears to be concentrated metallic samples from several of the various deposites


Be careful not to get exited if you find values in that assay. Your method of collecting is high grading, and not representative of the mines average PM content. For that assay to have real value you would have to be sure you could reproduce the results for your buyer. Do not forget the labor of how much material must be excavated to get your higher grade ore.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, I figured as much Oz. The whole purpose in high grading is to ensure that I give myself the best chances possible to get the Broad Spectrum Analysis to report back a more complete picture of what minerals I'm working with vs. trying to beef up a report or a client. 

Example: 6 samples taken from 6 different auriferric veins of skarn, and it's revealed that mercury is involved - that mercury, in theory for this example, only involves one of the 6 sampled deposites - yet if I only sampled one deposite my chances getting a report on that mercury inclusion greatly diminishes, until the individual assay done on that particular deposite reveals it.

I'd like to know that there's mercury in my ore so that I could then institute appropriate measures in safely handling it as well as doing so in an environmentally safe manner as well.


----------



## dtectr (Feb 22, 2011)

That's not "scrap" that's "crap" :lol: 
EDIT: thought I'd add the "lol" we've all been there, i think. follow the advice in the spirit its offered & you'll be ok, eventually.


----------



## dtectr (Feb 23, 2011)

No - STILL crap


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya'll are just so bad, you should be ashamed. :twisted:


----------



## joem (Feb 24, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Ya'll are just so bad, you should be ashamed. :twisted:


  i see your humour


----------

